#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-18
 * AlanBell waves a hand in the general direction of the next meeting date in the topic
* maco changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting:
<pleia2> I'm not sure what we'll do about the next meeting, it's during UDS so elky won't be awake to chair, and neither will hypatia or I
<pleia2> I think we'll just cancel it and call whatever UDS meetup that happens our meeting
<pleia2> which reminds me, we need a blueprint
<pleia2> has anyone been working on one?
<Pendulum> elky had the mentoring blueprint, but I'm not sure if I know about any others
 * Pendulum has been focusing on sorting the accessibility blueprint
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I think we want one outlining our natty goals
<pleia2> mentoring, website going wikified, what else?
<pleia2> adding this to my todo list for the week, probably won't get to it right away though so if anyone has comments, please share :)
 * jledbetter_ is definitely looking forward to the mentoring one :)
<jledbetter_> Speaking of mentoring. Reminder: Applications are due October 25    http://live.gnome.org/GnomeWomen/OutreachProgram2010
<Pendulum> they changed the date
<Pendulum> ?
<Pendulum> (I thought applications had been due today)
<jledbetter_> I can't remember. But it if you have yours already in, then awesome :)
<Pendulum> I'm actually unsure if I'm going to manage it
<Pendulum> although if it's due next week then there's a better chance
<Pendulum> just not sure if I can balance it with the health stuff
<jledbetter_> Have you contributed yet?
<Pendulum> no
<Pendulum> that's the big hold-up
<Pendulum> trying to find a bug I can fix easily :)
<jledbetter_> Me too. Which is one of the reasons I'm very interested in the mentoring program here. I don't know what is easy much less how to fix it :)
<nigelb> jledbetter_: look for gnome-love bugs
<nigelb> they are generally easier to fix and small tasks left out for beginners :)
<jledbetter_> Hm, ok
 * nigelb has never tried
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-19
<valorie> heh, I might be able to mentor on Docs stuff once I learn something
<valorie> hopefully after UDS I'll be more in the loop
<elky> Um...
<elky> Is anyone else having alarms go off?
<rww> somewhat, yes
<elky> Hmm http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/364612/ubuntu_open_source_apps_use_rise_linux_users_group_/ not so impressed with them saying I'm speaking on behalf of the LUG, but well, it's not /bad/
<elky> (repost from the chat channel)
<elky> who /is/ this guy?
<elky> I feel like i'm being 'splained to.
<maco> dont know
<maco> but i agree on the splainitude
<rww> keeps shifting the topic around, too. yay subconscious need for control :\
<valorie> I've got him on ignore, and that truly is the first time I've ever done it for reals
<valorie> rather than for testing
<valorie> in almost 10 years in IRC
<pleia2> ok, so I created https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> this is in addition to the mentoring one that elky created https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<czajkowski> do we need 2 BP for UDS session
<czajkowski> assumed they'd all go under the one and the one yo've created is more generic
<pleia2> I assume the 2nd will be included in the first, but I think it'll be good to track the mentoring stuff separately since it'll probably extend beyond -n
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> I disagree on a whole track for mentoring but that's me :)
<akgraner> pleia2, at Grace Hopper there were many women who were curious about the UW mentoring program - I just told them to keep checking the site
<akgraner> and to sign up on the mailing list and if they used IRC to pop in here
<akgraner> ok I really have to go now
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> and bearing in mind there are a small number of women at UDS and a whole session on mentoring may not be great I'd rather see 1 productive session
<pleia2> I don't know that we'll actually end up with a session for it
<pleia2> the blueprint is for use throughout the cycle, it doesn't have to actually have a session :)
<czajkowski> that is true
<jledbetter_> Is there a good walkthrough somewhere on how to participate remotely in the u-w session(s)? Still a little confused about blueprints and such :)
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: I've written up http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/19/how-to-remote-participate-at-uds-n-and-get-the-most-of-the-sessions/
<czajkowski> I hope that helps
<hypatia> czajkowski: oh awesome, thanks for writing that up
<czajkowski> no problem
<czajkowski> should I post it to the list if it 'll help ?
<jledbetter_> czajkowski: Great! And yes :)
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<jledbetter_> Oh, this is really interesting. I register for remote attendance and everything.
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: see many people dont know that
<czajkowski> and it is important and we do want feedback and comments
<jledbetter_> czajkowski: Nope. I just thought I sit in an IRC channel or something.
<czajkowski> well yes
<czajkowski> but there is also an icecast
<czajkowski> so you can hear us
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> then you interact via IRC
<AlanBell> anyone got a picture of the room layout handy?
<jledbetter_> Fantastic
<AlanBell> that explains it better than anything I think
 * hypatia will post it to the CA list as wekk
<hypatia> *well
<czajkowski> it's on summit really
<AlanBell> jledbetter_: http://www.flickr.com/photos/qense/4610914617/
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: hypatia the thing to remember is, if you're in a session and want to make a point heard, be patient but do say it on screen or poke someone in PM
<czajkowski> and it'll get highlighted
<AlanBell> so everyone sits in a circle, talkative people on the inside
<czajkowski> we do try as best we can to keep an eye on the screen
<AlanBell> there are microphones for the icecast and two projectors
<AlanBell> one of them projects the IRC channel for the room, the other projects the gobby document or whatever anyone plugs in
<pleia2> czajkowski: you rock :) thanks for posting that on list
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> I've got one more post in me today to get out
<czajkowski> Hobby to career how you get there - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/19/hobby-to-career-how-you-get-there-doesnt-really-matter/
<czajkowski> loco council meeting kicking off in 2 mins
<hypatia> where goes that happen?
<AlanBell> in #ubuntu-meeting
<hypatia> sweet
<czajkowski> short and sweet meeting
<czajkowski> record
<czajkowski> last one went nearly 2 hours
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-20
<elky> pleia2, good job on the blueprint. Did you make a wiki page for it?
<czajkowski> you dont need to make a wiki page for a bp
<elky> for discussion.
<pleia2> we always make a RoadMap page to go along with it
<pleia2> haven't done that yet
<czajkowski> ok. you dont have to and in most cases roadmaps aren't being used
<elky> Heh. Now the article I was quoted in has been quoted by another article which is responding to an article from Monday by a different journo for the same publication: http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/364922/reports_linux_desktop_death_premature/?fp=4&fpid=1968336438
<rww> *facepalm* I loaded that URL and ctrl-F "elky" to find the quote
<maco> haha
<elky> rww, lol
 * nigelb ^5 rww 
<nigelb> I was tempted to do that too.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-21
<maco> :(((((( the person who runs the labs at school just said that regardless what my professor and the TAs said im not allowed to switch lab sessions because of uds
<czajkowski> oh dear
<czajkowski> maco: whats that gonna mean for you ?
<maco> i dont know
<maco> gonna try to get the prof to overrule her, but if he cant... itd mean choosing between uds and failing
<czajkowski> maco: do you need to be at the lab
<czajkowski> as in if you miss it do you fail your year?
<maco> yes, if i miss a lab, i fail the class
<czajkowski> oh that is bad
<czajkowski> we used to be ale to miss at least 2 a semester
<czajkowski> as you know things come up and people are ill
<maco> so can we... except i registered late because the class was full
<maco> by  the time i joined the class, 2 were done with
<maco> so im not allowed to miss any
<czajkowski> ;(
<czajkowski> seems a bit ott, but unfortunate
<maco> woo! permission obtained. told her the prof gave permission a month ago and showed her the email from canonical about UDS, and she signed off on it
<AlanBell> phew!
<dinda> maco and anyone who might know anyone who can code iPad/iPhone apps:  I know someone looking for a freelance developer to work on education apps
<maco> dinda: i know an apple employee who i think still does iphone apps on the side
<hypatia> dinda: i know someone who does that full-time
<dinda> hypatia: excellent, anyone feel free to send them my way and I'll forward to my friend
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-22
<jledbetter_> Heard of http://www.dreamfish.com  ?
<jledbetter_> One of the relevant projects: http://www.dreamfish.com/pg/groups/17038/women-in-technology/
<AlanBell> ooh an elgg site
<jledbetter_> Yes, looking around. Interesting idea especially if this can help connect people that wouldn't otherwise be able to and do great things.
<AlanBell> http://www.dreamfish.com/pg/profile/jessica :)
<jledbetter_> zomg!
<jledbetter_> stalker
<AlanBell> lol
<AlanBell> front page of the members list
<jledbetter_> I'm still wandering. Ah. Yeah, for some reason my profile pic went away. I put it back.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-23
<Pendulum> elky: on the chance you'll see this before you fly out, I hope you have safe flights!
 * nigelb hopes someone clicks a picture of the look on customs' face ;)
<Pendulum> ?
<elky> Pendulum, thanks, you too.
<elky> nigelb, it appears to have busted open, and i only have 1:50 between flights, so I'm deciding that it's likely to end badly and will get it to him some other way
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-24
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hajni in the agenda for EMEA meeting on 2nd November
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-17
<akgraner> Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-19
<Pendulum> akgraner pleia2 maco, do we have any plans for an Ubuntu Women dinner or anything for UDS?
<akgraner> Pendulum, I know michelle I think wanted to get together
<akgraner> but I don't think there has been anything formal planned as of yet
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> (I'm just trying to plan because I can't do everything like I do most UDSes ;-) )
<akgraner> nos
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> Day 3 of Open Week just started - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1400 UTC is How to contribute translating Ubuntu -- David Planella (dpm)
<pleia2> nothing planned yet, when I first mentioned it hardly anyone was going so we weren't sure it would be worth it, but now there are a bunch of us
<pleia2> Pendulum: ^^
<maco> sssshhh about me going :P im gonna just go to a11y sessions and otherwise hide from people
<pleia2> :)
<Pendulum> yeah, that wasn't a "we need to do something" necessarily
<Pendulum> more of a "is there a plan so I can plan for it in the spoon count ;-)"
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: you hadn't been planning on having a UW dinner, right?
<MichelleQ> was't planning on one, but can be arranged
<nigelb> maco: hah.
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: not meant as a pressure thing, just wasn't sure if there were things being planned at all by anyone
<MichelleQ> The Florida team is doing something as a welcome Wednesday night, but other than that, not much going on.
<MichelleQ> I can host dinner here Tuesday night, if you want to have a U-W dinner.
<maco> question: can Renaissance Woman be a superhero?
<MichelleQ> of course
<maco> excellent. in that case, i have a costume
<maco> there are going to be like 5 iron mans probably
<MichelleQ> I'm of the personal opinion that any woman in that particular time period is a hero
<maco> i was going to bring my renn dress for costume party but the thingy says superhero theme so im like -_-
<nigelb> maco: just dress up as yourself
<MichelleQ> pleia2, Pendulum, maco, does Tuesday night for dinner @ my place work for you all?
<nigelb> maco: I, for one, would totally believe you'er a superhero :)
<Pendulum> maco: there was also a version of X-Men called 1492 that was out 2003-ish
<maco> isnt tuesday night rackspace night?
<MichelleQ> I dunno
<pleia2> http://uds.ubuntu.com/evening-programme/
<pleia2> yeah, thursday is the only completely free night
<MichelleQ> Pendulum I think has to leave Thursday, though.  :-(
<pleia2> I could do tuesday, I don't mind missing the rackspace happy hour (it's not even clear there is food)
<Pendulum> I'm around Thursday night, but I wanted to be at the hotel because akgraner's kids will be around and I'd like to see them
<Pendulum> (I leave Friday morning)
<nigelb> The DX gaming night seems fun.
<nigelb> Sigh.
<akgraner> Pendulum, they are staying off property with friends so I'll make sure they stick around for a few...
<gord> All are welcome :)
<maco> gaming night was the bit i was thinking was skippable :P
<gord> bah
<maco> how do my boyfriend and i get along? he's a gamer and im like "oh..gaming...yeah, we can skip that"
<MichelleQ> Y'all let me know what works out best for you.  My house is available.  :-)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> maco: I wwas thinking it was skippable as wwell ;)
<nigelb> gord: ^ :D
<MichelleQ> as long as it's not Monday, as per trick-or-treating
<pleia2> maco: skipping rackspace ok?
<maco> sure
<pleia2> ok, let's do tuesday
<Pendulum> btw, rackspace last year was only drinks, no food
<pleia2> ah, good to know
<maco> Pendulum: would that be gideon?
<MichelleQ> pleia2: Tuesday it is.  :-)
<pleia2> woohoo
<MichelleQ> how many of us are we expecting at UDS?
<Pendulum> maco: hmm?
<maco> Pendulum: the 1492 thing
<Pendulum> am looking for a link
<Pendulum> might not be the actual title
<Pendulum> (it's a year, but now I'm not positive that's the correct one)
<MichelleQ> oh, before I forget - any food allergies/sensitivities/preferences/etc. I need to take into consideration?
<maco> <-- veggie with dairy issues, though my dairy tolerance has improved enough now that little pills can turn it from "sick" to "uncomfortable" (thats an improvement)
<maco> note to self: bring little pills
<maco> i dont expect lunch to be free of little pill necessity, so i'm going to have to bring them anyway
<MichelleQ> maco: gotcha
<MichelleQ> I'll think about a menu and run it by everyone.
<Pendulum> my only one is no cilantro, but I don't think that's an issue ;-) (and I'm fine as long as I don't actually eat it)
<MichelleQ> Nope, no cilantro.  Tastes like soap.
<maco> ah youre both supertasters?
<Pendulum> I don't think it tastes like soap. It just makes me sick
<MichelleQ> a'yup.
<Pendulum> which is annoying because I love Mexican and Indian
<maco> if id managed to drag annalee down, a "no peppers" rule would be in effect for her. capsicum allergy
<MichelleQ> oh yikes!
<maco> also why she cant go to protests... get maced = ER
<MichelleQ> I'm inclined to do breakfast again, since it seemed to work well last year
<Pendulum> maco: I figured out the comic book I was thinking of. Unfortunately I was way off on the year :( it's 1602
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-22
<pleia2> ok, finally sent theme revision to canonical to install for our wiki
<pleia2> there are still some bits we'll need to follow-up with, but so far so good...
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+bug/798813 is going to be tricky because it requires coordination of installing the new theme final *and* adding an image, so it may happen after we go default
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798813 in ubuntu-women.org "mointheme: "Ubuntu Women" on top left needs style improvements (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,In progress]
<pleia2> AlanBell: when you have a chance, can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+bug/809754 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809754 in ubuntu-women.org "navigation is float right which looks odd in some contexts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress]
 * pleia2 css fail, doesn't know how to fix
<pleia2> otherwise we look good :)
<pleia2> oh, and I'll close down the poll in the next couple days (maybe tomorrow morning!) and announce things
<pleia2> ok, created http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-P
<pleia2> akgraner: when you get a chance, can you update it with your results from mentoring stuff (do we need to redelegate any of the tasks we're moving to the new blueprint?)
<pleia2> and anyone else, please add ideas :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: I think that bug is a bit of an edge case, basically all navigation can be on the left, or the right
<AlanBell> sometimes it looks better on the right, all of the time it looks OK on the left
<AlanBell> so I think on the left all the time would be just fine
<AlanBell> as for the roadmap, some more ambitious stuff would be great :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> and yeah, ambitious stuff would be good, we took the oneiric cycle to accidentally get all social-networkafied
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> networkafied
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, oved the -p bp stuff over to -o bo
<akgraner> so that action has been complete - I'll work on mentoring stuff after Sunday...:-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I also chance the status on the -o blueprint items that were "TODO' to "POSTPONED" but on the -o blueprint for this cycle they are listed as "TODO"
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-23
<akgraner> pleia2, I also added a trello board for the Ubuntu Women Project and sent you an invite :-)
<akgraner> https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-women-project/4ea352e9dc20f19e69062cba  is should be publicly viewable if I set it up right
<hypodermia> that looks pretty nifty and useful.
<akgraner> it's pretty cool a few of us have been trying it out so see if it's a cool tool for teams to use - share todo lists and tasks wtc
<akgraner> etc
<akgraner> well b/c LP stinks for team task management and well blueprints are ok but not really a fun way to keep up with stuff
<hypodermia> akgraner: i wonder if i could possibly talk my team at work into using it for their scrum workflow. so we don't keep having stickies fall off our board.
<akgraner> jcastro was the one who showed it to us etc..you can assign people tasks, collaborate see what tasks are outstanding and keep track of everything that was done during a cycle as you move things from todo, to in progress, to done, or postponed etc
<akgraner> :-)
<hypodermia> i doubt it though. they like their stickies.
<akgraner> it's easy to set up - jcastro set up the Ubuntu Group - but you can set up a personal board or another Group and have boards within the group
<akgraner> hehe - I just stickies too, but I am like using the trello boards over wikis and stuff for todo's ect
<akgraner> hypatia, check out the trello blog - there is some pretty cool information on there as well
<hypodermia> i assume you mean hypodermia
<hypodermia> and i will when i get back
<akgraner> yep sorry
<akgraner> autotab complete fail
<akgraner> :-(
<hypodermia> oh right, i first heard about trello on the internal IRC at work. now i remember it
<pleia2> akgraner: cool thanks
<pleia2> akgraner: doesn't look like you actually invited me to that board, not sure if I can join it myself...
<pleia2> doesn't look like it
<akgraner> pleia2,  I thought I did let me check again...:-(
<akgraner> invitation sent
<pleia2> akgraner: got it, thanks :)
<akgraner> sorry I thought I sent it yesterday :-(
<akgraner> I also talked to Cat Alman yesterday - we can use anything we want from the GSoC stuff as long we we give attribution :-)  Once I get it all typed up - I'll her a link as well- she thought it was cool.
<pleia2> re: mentoring?
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> pleia2, yep :-)
<pleia2> cool :)
<akgraner> So I'll have you an outline on there today depending on how long the summaries take
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> gosh, trello on a netbook screen just isn't doing it for me
<akgraner> pleia2, oh I haven't checked trello on a netbook yet
<pleia2> it's like google wave on a netbook :)
<pleia2> too much stuff for such a tiny screen
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> is there away to zoom in on stuff
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-10-16
<Mamarok> shameless advertising: Please join the KDE tutorials for Ada Lovelace Day in #kde-tutorials, starts at 14:00 UTC. More information at http://community.kde.org/AdaLovelaceDay/2012
 * Mamarok gives a tutorial there
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-10-18
<nigelb>  < Cheri703> Career Days, right now! #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat !
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-10-20
<lina100> hey check out this fun popular cam chat www.chatville.com
<elky> oh yay, spam
<Pendulum> hiya
<Pendulum> oops, wrong channel
<IdleOne> elky: lina?
<elky> yep
<akgraner> What is that app/tool we used to survey everyone to find out what was a good time to have a mtging - I can't think this morning  :-/
<akgraner> Doodle?
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> doodle
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-10-14
<belkinsa> #startmeeting Oct 2014 Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 14 18:00:27 2014 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<belkinsa> Who is here for the meeting?
<Mikaela> o/
<pleia2> o/
<akk> o/
<belkinsa> Anyone else?
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> Agenda is here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/October2014/Agenda
<belkinsa> The first topic is not on it since I forgot to add it.
<belkinsa> #topic UOS 14.11
<amani_glugcal> o/
<belkinsa> The Ubuntu Online Submit is Nov 12 to 14th and I have already added our session to my list of tracks to run for the Community track.  Is it possible to plan the time for it now?
<pleia2> in the past we've replaced our monthly meeting with an UOS event, so it we could grab Tuesday at 18:00 that would be great :)
<pleia2> (it's the 3rd tuesday rather than 2nd, but that often happens)
<belkinsa> You mean the 12th?  Not the 11th?
<pleia2> no wait, it is the 2nd
<pleia2> yeah, the 12th
<belkinsa> The UOS is Wed to Friday because of the US holiday.
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> ah right
<belkinsa> So, will Wed the 12 at 18 UTC work than?
<belkinsa> then*
<pleia2> wfm
<belkinsa> WFM?
<pleia2> works for me
<pleia2> technically that will begin my first cycle I'm taking off, so I won't participate on video and will just kind of lurk in case anyone needs me for anything
<belkinsa> Ah.  I will set that as for us.
<belkinsa> Alright, I will host it.
<belkinsa> I can, rather.
<belkinsa> Are we settled then on this matter?
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Set the session for 1800 UTC on Nov 12th.
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Set the session for 1800 UTC on Nov 12th.
<belkinsa> Moving on.
<belkinsa> #topic Blueprint for Utopic cycle: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<belkinsa> I have no updates of my items.
<pleia2> please give away my harvest item
<pleia2> I'm sorry I haven't gotten to it, just overestimated the time I'd have :(
<pleia2> so if anyone else wants: Review Harvest bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest
<belkinsa> I can take it since I have to do it, but I will wait for the Haverst Item first
<pleia2> the procedure will be browsing through all those bugs and identifying a few ones that either: look easy, look useful, look important; so we can give that list to our developer volunteers
<pleia2> thanks
<belkinsa> Not a poblem.
<belkinsa> amani_glugcal, do you have an update on your item?
<amani_glugcal> I think work is going on
<belkinsa> Alright.
<amani_glugcal> Emma is doing the specs added to that
<amani_glugcal> the ggogle doc
<belkinsa> Which one?  Is it shared between you two?
<amani_glugcal> the common one
<amani_glugcal> discussed on mailing list
<belkinsa> For the quiz?
<amani_glugcal> yes
<amani_glugcal> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ds5VKE9Dj-mYJnJ459YQk9DDdJ_ihZFJT-23jr4XV9c/edit?usp=sharing
<belkinsa> One sec
<belkinsa> #topic Orientation quiz discussion
<belkinsa> As most of the mailing list knows we have updated some of the parts of the quiz
<belkinsa> It has expended but we still have to work to do.
<amani_glugcal> yes
<amani_glugcal> my suggestion was to make it
<amani_glugcal> at different complexity
<amani_glugcal> levels
<amani_glugcal> the easier ones get done first
<belkinsa> I see and but it needs to branch to since people have different skills.
<belkinsa> As it does now.
<amani_glugcal> We can also add things that are done at gnewsense
<amani_glugcal> in advocacy
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<belkinsa> Science too.
<belkinsa> Which I do need restart the team for science
<amani_glugcal> that list is very inactive
<belkinsa> Yeah, it's my fault for letting the team down.
<belkinsa> Ubuntu Leadership too
<amani_glugcal> how do we motivate science people in specific domains?
<amani_glugcal> user base is big
<pleia2> belkinsa: I wouldn't put it all on yourself, it's hard to get teams going and it's the responsibility of everyone involved, not just the leader :)
<belkinsa> I don't know.  Maybe we could ask the Scientists team that?
<belkinsa> pleia2, I know.
<elizabethporras> hi, i am sorry for The late. I am from Colombia, and I would love to participate and involve people from my country.
<pleia2> welcome elizabethporras :)
<belkinsa> Welcome, elizabethporras.
<elizabethporras> thanks plei2 and belkinsa
<amani_glugcal> but making the sci people contribute needs a broader team
<amani_glugcal> welcome elizabethporras
<akk> What kind of contribution are you trying to get from science people?
<amani_glugcal> improving all projects that they actually use/ customize/ hack_and_stop_at_that
<amani_glugcal> Example: people write lot of LaTeX Customizations but they don't take it seriously
<amani_glugcal> happens often in machine learning
<amani_glugcal> too
<belkinsa> Right.
<belkinsa> Should we take this to the mailing-list?
<amani_glugcal> of courseyes
<akk> It would be great to see discussions like that on the ML.
<belkinsa> #Action Move what we talked about to ML
<meetingology> ACTION: Move what we talked about to ML
<belkinsa> #topic ProjectHarvest Updates
<belkinsa> I was thinking about doing a sprint for the bugs that it has.
<belkinsa> What do you think?
<elizabethporras> yesterday I saw The Project Harvest page.... I am not pretty sure but The bugs that are linked not always are upate... I mean i clicked on a bug and when i was redirected to launchpad The bug had already been fixed.
<belkinsa> They are old since the Harvest is not development
<belkinsa> And that's why took it up as a project.
<belkinsa> And we need to sort out the old bugs to start the process of redevelopment
<elizabethporras> well... I think that here from Colombia some people can colaborate... including me...  is a specific methodology?
<amani_glugcal> do u have a loco
<belkinsa> loco.ubuntu.com
<amani_glugcal> local ubuntu team in columbia
<elizabethporras> yes
<elizabethporras> Ubuntu Colombia
<belkinsa> How active are they?
<amani_glugcal> how many women?
<elizabethporras> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co
<elizabethporras> active women 3
<belkinsa> Who are they, if you can answer that?
<elizabethporras> in fact, toda y i am here un orden to learn and motivate
<elizabethporras> The 3 of us... are systems engineers...
<belkinsa> Ah.
<elizabethporras> dont remember right The specific profile links un launchpad....
<belkinsa> Okay, when do will want to the sprint for  the bugs?
<elizabethporras> sorry.... for The autocorrection of my tablet
<belkinsa> And how to do it.
<elizabethporras> well... i think thta could be in a weekend
<belkinsa> That could work or on a weekday night UTC
<elizabethporras> maybe October 25.... and well... maybe you can suggest a methodology
<elizabethporras> mmm here doesnt work,.. cause here in Colombia is afternoon...
<belkinsa> Sure, via the ML or we can work on out via it also.
<elizabethporras> we are gmt -5
<belkinsa> Same here.
<belkinsa> EST?
<elizabethporras> we don use that time... just gmt -5
<belkinsa> Okay.  I understand.
<elizabethporras> sure through the ML...
<belkinsa> Can I take this to the ML for more talk about this since we have more on it?
<belkinsa> #action Set up a sprint for the bugs
<meetingology> ACTION: Set up a sprint for the bugs
<elizabethporras> right
<belkinsa> #topic Any other business (AOB)
<belkinsa> ANyone?
<elizabethporras> I want to know... well I ask you for support in order to get more involved from my LoCo
<belkinsa> Sure, I can help you.  I can cc the thread from UW ML to your's ML.
<elizabethporras> in the Ubuntu Women project
<belkinsa> Yeah, I was talking about both ML
<belkinsa> Your LoCo's.
<elizabethporras> well... I dont know if that is the best way... maybe.. I Think that if we can colaborate more... it is the way
<belkinsa> Okay, I'm very good in community work here in the COmmunity.  this could work.
<elizabethporras> our LoCo mailing list recieves lots f mails... and I dont want that information mixed, cause I want it focused... having in mind that we are few womens...
<belkinsa> Then can I have those e-mails, via PM?
<elizabethporras> right
<amani_glugcal>  I hope they are on UW ML?
<belkinsa> +1
<elizabethporras> yes i am
<belkinsa> How about they two?
<belkinsa> the wto others?
<elizabethporras> I am in the mailing
<elizabethporras> dont know if they are there
<belkinsa> Okay.
<elizabethporras> they collaborate but I want to involve them in this level
<amani_glugcal> We need more publicity of G+ UW
<elizabethporras> *colaborate in our community...
<belkinsa> amani_glugcal, +1
<amani_glugcal> for
<amani_glugcal> I will send invites outside group
<belkinsa> #action amani_glugcal Send G+ (outside) invites to the UW group
<meetingology> ACTION: amani_glugcal Send G+ (outside) invites to the UW group
<belkinsa> Any other matters?
<elizabethporras> from here, no
<belkinsa> Okay, anyone else?
<belkinsa> Safe to end meeting?
<Mikaela> link to G+ UW group?
<pleia2> it's a Page, not a group
<belkinsa> http://identi.ca/ubuntuwomen
<pleia2> belkinsa: that's not active
<belkinsa> Wait, wrong one
<amani_glugcal> https://plus.google.com/108721264946100842986/posts
<amani_glugcal> community
<pleia2> we lost the password when they did their change in authentication because we didn't have an email attached to it
<belkinsa> Who was the power to remove the link on the blog?
<pleia2> just just a page, not community/group - only admins can post things to it
<pleia2> belkinsa: you :)
<amani_glugcal> I am an admin
<belkinsa> Not a problem
<pleia2> belkinsa: log in to the blog, navigate to "links"
<belkinsa> amani_glugcal, want to remove ii?
<pleia2> delete the identica one
<pleia2> amani_glugcal does not have access to the blog
<pleia2> she was talking about G+ :)
<belkinsa> Oh, then I will do it
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa remove that Identica link on UW Blog
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa remove that Identica link on UW Blog
<pleia2> just to be clear with G+, only admins can post to it, it's not a community which anyone can post to, we can create one of those too but they are different things
<pleia2> I don't think randomly inviting admins to our G+ page is a very good idea
<Mikaela> Should someone create it now so it gets to meeting log?
<belkinsa> It will log it
<belkinsa> meetingology does
<meetingology> belkinsa: Error: "does" is not a valid command.
<Mikaela> I mean G+ group
<amani_glugcal> so do we create a UW icommunity for
<Mikaela> and link
<amani_glugcal> interaction
<pleia2> if you want, but we also have a facebook group that no one updates, and a forum no one uses, so I'd advise caution before creating yet another thing
<amani_glugcal> people can subscribe to current one
<Mikaela> I see
<pleia2> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuwomen/
<pleia2> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=76
<pleia2> I'm not trying to be discouraging, but historically we haven't really had long term volunteers to keep these sorts of things going, which is why we really only have announce-only pages/accounts
<belkinsa> pleia2, no one really uses the forums.
<pleia2> belkinsa: or the facebook group (we do use the facebook page), that's my point exactly
<belkinsa> So, it seems that we are more IRC, ML based?
<amani_glugcal> But on G+ we have a few active members
<pleia2> amani_glugcal: yeah, there are a few folks who comment
<Mikaela> I am not sure about ML, but IRC seems to have had a little activity lately.
<pleia2> but that's a different thing than maintaining a G+ community, where the community creates content
<belkinsa> IRC has been quiet always for our group
<amani_glugcal> yes... it would be mostly announce + little more discussions
<belkinsa> amani_glugcal, for G+?  Sure.
<amani_glugcal> yes for G+
<belkinsa> #action amani_glugcal  Post more content on G+ UW group
<meetingology> ACTION: amani_glugcal  Post more content on G+ UW group
<belkinsa> Are we set
<belkinsa> If so, thank you for coming.
<pleia2> thanks for chairing belkinsa :)
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 14 19:27:26 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-10-14-18.00.moin.txt
<belkinsa> Not a problem sorry for the lenghth
<amani_glugcal> Thanks everyone
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-10-16
<Tools_-_> a place where i could find a good book about ubuntu
